# HT Audio



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I have been a novice 2 channel audiophile for many years and am constructing a home theatre now. I want to use the same space for my main music listening area. I've been trying to research multi-channel receivers and seperates to figure out what to do as none of the mainstream (yamaha, denon, HK, Onkyo) brands come close to comparing to nice vintage solid state stuff, let alone tubes, for music listening. I've been thinking of used Sunfire and Mcintosh stuff (MC's are a little more than I want to spend, even used, but not totally out of consideration). I am wondering if I'd be better off getting a relatively inexpensive multi channel mainsteam brand receiver for surround and keeping my vintage stuff for 2 channel music. I was hoping to find a nice sounding multi channel system and sell my 2 channel stuff. How do the different brands and models stack up to the higher end solid state stuff from the 70's and 80's (Pioneer SX1250, Sansui G9000, etc)? Any recommendations on specific brands and/or models? How does the Sunfire Theatre Grand stuff sound (lots on Ebay and affordable)? Also, are the seperates and better than the receivers? I would assume that they'd have the same technology in the receiver as the seperates if you are going to use the same line anyway (for instance Sunfire's Theatre Grand series).


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just want to say ... Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

I will let the experienced people at the forum give you a better advise :yes: ... I'm using a Yamaha RX-V2700 on my HT (140WPC), I don't know how it compares with what you have; but after reading a lot of post it seems that tube amps are the best.

My suggestion is to get a receiver with pre-outs (5.1 or 7.1); then use the front pre-outs to connect your current system (for movies and music) and use the receiver to just power your surrounds :huh:


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

As someone who used to be into 2 channel more than HT, maybe I can offer some advice. Right about now things are really changing in HT, so old equipment is defnitely starting to show it's age. With blu-ray, most gaming systems, and even HTPCs relying more and more on HDMI for both audio and video it's difficult to get an older piece that will actually work well. At the very least you'd need multichannel analog inputs, which will get you the new lossless formats, however most blu-ray players only have 5.1 analog outs which means if you ever want to do 7.1 at this point or some time down the road you'll be hooped so to speak Also by grabbing an older unit that ruins the single cable for everything that HDMI offers. HDMI does have it's quirks, but in my experience, if you turn things on in the correct order you'll be fine. For me this involves turning on everything downstream from the source on first, and then the source. No handshake issues at all since I started doing that.

If you're looking for pre/pro's and receivers I would look for something with at least HDMI 1.1, that will get you audio and video over a single cable(HDMI) and keep your 2 channel stuff. Keep em' seperate that's the only way you'll be truly happy


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

sunfire is decent, but nothing out there even comes close to comparing to the old school pioner's & sansui's you mention, my suggestion is keep it for 2ch, dont sell it, if you want surround for the tv movies, etc, buy whatever but keep the old school stereo stuff seperate. just my 2-cents


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

biggal76 said:


> I have been a novice 2 channel audiophile for many years and am constructing a home theatre now.


I was an avid 2 channel guy with great interest in audio (?audiophile). After "accidently" buying AVR (PE VSX-33TX) and comparing to MY reference HK stereo receiver. I can not tell the sound difference. Now there is no turning back.

I plan to replace the other 2 channel system to HT receiver that will allow for occasional DVD watching...

gychang


----------

